# 25 weeks and cramping*UPDATE* in hospital



## Hellymay83

Hi ladies,

I am 25 weeks and 3 days and this morning I had the poops (t.m.i) but haven't been since, however i now have period type cramps and generally feel ill.

Does anyone know what his could be?

Edit* pains were getting worse so I've come to the delivery suite, have been given paracetamol for the pain and am being monitored for the next hour!! 

Will update again later!


----------



## bther

I get cramping when I need to go and when i've got the runs. If the cramping is very painful or accompanied by bleeding, call your midwife or go to a&e. If they're mild, it may be because you've got a dodgy tummy. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## sazibubba

omg ive been sufferin from this since sunday and its horrendous. my bowels are really messed up at the mo :S ive also just recovered from food poisoning which has caused my tummy upsets. still in pain though :( all i can do is take paracetamol if it gets really bad. hope you feel better soon and i know what your going through :( do you feel faint when doing a motion too? i think i have ibs and im really flared up at the moment.


----------



## Hellymay83

Before I got pregnant I was lactose intolerant but that disappeared pretty soon after my bfp which I was told can happen. 

I have had muller yoghurts the last 2 days and wondering if they could be the cause? The cramps are quite painful. 

I can't rely on my midwife either, she never replies to my messages. I called her a fee weeks ago as I hadn't felt baby move for 3 days, I left her a voicemail and text her, I'm still waiting for her to get back to me :O

If I feel no better in an hour or so I think I'm goin to go to a&e


----------



## willyandcourt

If it's not intestinal related like constipation, it could be dehydration. Try increasing your fluid intake. But as with any question, go get checked out.


----------



## prettymachine

i would say its definitely from the runs! i always (not just when pregnant) have had BAD period like(but worse) cramps along with the runs. 

it seems like a few of you have had the runs in the UK...this worries me because of the e.coli outbreak over there! definitely get checked if it persists!


----------



## Hellymay83

Updated on opening post!


----------



## Sarah24

Good luck hun, hope everythings ok in an hour xx


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Good luck - i hope everything goes ok for you x x x


----------



## ahcigar1

I hope everything turns out ok for you. Good luck.


----------



## open lotus

sending you love and healing ((HUGS)) x


----------



## Hellymay83

Thanks everyone.

I have blood in my urine and they have taken some swabs, still here and talking about keeping me in over night :( x


----------



## DMG83

i get v similar pains, in fact yesterday was horrible to the point that i was in tears and nearly went to a&e too but i just needed to poop in the end... :dohh: i hope this is all it is for you and you can be treated quickly :thumbup:

to the pp about ecoli in uk - there's no outbreak don't worry :thumbup: that's in germany and only those that have just come back from north germany have been affected, us uk gals are ok :thumbup: x


----------



## nickyXjayno

Hellymay83 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I have blood in my urine and they have taken some swabs, still here and talking about keeping me in over night :( x

I'm glad they are keeping you in overnight least then you know your in safe hands even if it is nothing :).
hope you find out what's causing cramps and get another midwife!
*hugs*


----------



## prettymachine

Nai1983 said:


> i get v similar pains, in fact yesterday was horrible to the point that i was in tears and nearly went to a&e too but i just needed to poop in the end... :dohh: i hope this is all it is for you and you can be treated quickly :thumbup:
> 
> to the pp about ecoli in uk - there's no outbreak don't worry :thumbup: that's in germany and only those that have just come back from north germany have been affected, us uk gals are ok :thumbup: x

really? here they first reported it starting in the UK then said it had made its way to germany. weird!


----------



## hope4bump

Hope you get some answers and feel better real soon.


----------



## ahcigar1

Happy to hear they are going to keep you to monitor and make sure everything is ok. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Big Hugs.


----------



## katherinegrey

good luck sweetie, at least it sounds you are being looked after, best wishes xx


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Usually blood in urine will signify a kidney infection (most commonly a kidney stone). This would explain your severe cramps. I have seen many women with this, and it is particularly common in pregnancy. The cramps can feel almost as though contractions too. I wish you the best of luck. A kidney infection, or stone, will not cause any problems for pregnancy.


----------



## prettymachine

JaydensMommy1 said:


> Usually blood in urine will signify a kidney infection (most commonly a kidney stone). This would explain your severe cramps. I have seen many women with this, and it is particularly common in pregnancy. The cramps can feel almost as though contractions too. I wish you the best of luck. A kidney infection, or stone, will not cause any problems for pregnancy.

but it can cause diarrhea!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

If you want to consider diarrhea a complication. I am a nurse in OB/ Labor and Delivery and a lot of women in the third trimesters will experience diarrhea. If the diarrhea is really severe than it can cause dehydration, and I hope that you dont experience that. No fun.

Did they confirm any findings?


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Or did you mean severe cramps caused by diarrhea? Some women will even experience horrible cramps before a bowel movement, and thats normal too :)


----------



## Allie84

Good luck, sounds like you're being well looked after. :hugs:


----------



## Hellymay83

Thanks guys, 

They havent said what it is, just did loads of tests and swabs. Should get the results today. 

I had diarrhoea yesterday morning but the cramps didn't start until about 3 pm yesterday afternoon so not sure I'd the two are linked or if it was just coincidence.

I have no other symptoms of a uti part from blood in my urine sample, I think that baffled them. 

They said my womb is posterior which apparently means it's at the back and closed. 

Baby is fine, heartbeat was good and was kicking the nurse lol! Just wish the pain would go away.

Thank you all for your support &#58156;


----------



## TwilightAgain

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## LittleMum

Good to hear baby's doing well, let's just hope that Mummy is all mended soon too :)


----------



## nickyXjayno

Hope they figure it out soon, am happy baby is okies x


----------



## DMG83

keep us updated :flower: hope you feel better asap and glad that LO is happy in there and kicking away! 

(Ecoli note: I promise you it is northern germany and not here :haha: funny how these things get mis-reported!!)


----------



## RoxyRoo

Hope all is ok :hugs:


----------



## jacks mummy

just seen this thread hun hope all is ok il be watching for ur update xx


----------



## le_annek

Good luck hun x


----------



## prettymachine

well i meant if she had a kidney infection it could have caused her diarrhea.


----------



## Meldy84

Aww keep us updated on your progress, Good Luck Hun xx


----------



## letshaveababy

Just saw this thread, hope you're doing okay! Glad to hear the baby is doing great!


----------



## KELLYBD

Good luck hun, stay positive! xx


----------



## bther

Any update??


----------



## Snowball

Hope everything's okay!


----------



## firsttimer87

just seen and sending :hugs: really pleased LO is doing well too tho and hope they get you sorted  xx


----------



## bump wanted

Hun,

Hope everything is well, just let you know blood in urine and the pains your describing sound identical to my kidney stones - get them to test for them believe me if they start moving about you'll need more than paracetamol!! Good luck x x x


----------



## Hellymay83

I'm home now but still not had any results back! 

Paracetamol didn't really take the pain away just eased it a little. Kidney stones were mentioned, just got to wait for the test results. 

I honestly thought I was in labour last night. 

Thanks for all the well wishes &#58392;


----------



## jacks mummy

glad ur ok chick lets hope ur results come bk soon! are u still in pain? glad its not labour!!!! xxx


----------



## Hellymay83

Still have some pain although it's not as bad as it was yesterday. 

I hope they come back soon too so I can get some medication or at least some advise on how to control whatever it is.

I think not knowing is the worst part xx


----------



## JosieM

Hope the pain eases for you and you find out the results soon.


----------



## lesbianlove

aww hun hope u get results soon and not an unexplained pain! i got kidney infection few days ago jsut o the anti biotics atm x


----------

